# need new rims opinion please



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

anyways today i went to work and my wife decide to wash the goat and she saw i had chrome spray cleaner. with it ur suppose to spray and wash off after 15 seconds. well wat she did was sprayed rubb it in move on to next wheel then so on then so on to the next wheel then hose it down. she called me up and said it started bubbling up. grrrrrrr i was heated rip her a new on over the phone. now im in the market for new rims any opinion guys heres a before picture of my old rims.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

_THAT'S A TUFF ONE. SOUNDS LIKE WHEN I WAXED MY BROTHERS CORVETTE AND LEFT IT ON IN THE SUN ALL DAY. I WAS ONLY 8 OR 9 BUT OUCH.:rofl:
YOU HAVE INTERESTING RIMS BUT HERE'S A BUNCH TO GIVE YOU IDEAS._
RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

yea im not sure wat rims these are they came with the car when i bought them. it has a pontiac symbol on them so thinking some kind of aftermarket dealer rims or something (shrug) but thnx lots of rims to chose from. right now im piss off and i know im not paying for the rims my wife is


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

dont feel alone! my brother did the same thing, spet i have black and chrome rims. when he cleaned them the black ran on the chrome and the chrome bubled i was so pist off.


----------

